
Ask HN: A side-effect-free programming language? - ssimono
I am building a system that stores an event log of things that happened, and I would like the users to be able to set some custom functions that would reduce the event log into some sensible &quot;views&quot; of the state.<p>For that I would like to use an embedded programming language, could be anything but ideally doesn&#x27;t have any side-effect and simply works with its input data to produce an output.<p>Such language would be pointless on its own of course, but does someone know if an interpreted script specifically made for embedded programming exists, or if a more &quot;mainstream&quot; interpreter could easily be compiled without the I&#x2F;O machinery
======
mtmail
I think 'sandbox' is the term to search for. [https://github.com/mozilla-
services/lua_sandbox](https://github.com/mozilla-services/lua_sandbox)

~~~
ssimono
Oh it looks like this is exactly what I am looking for, thanks a lot

------
kindly_fo
Make your simple language and translate it to sql

------
PaulHoule
SQL queries?

